# Linkbonding Newbie Question...



## greaterthan (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi!

Would it be possible to Bond 2 DSL lines using 2 Ethernet Cards without the 802.3ad Ethernet Standard. I*'*m trying to use FreeBSD 9.0 as a NIC Bond and Link Aggregator for use in the office. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 27, 2012)

Handbook: 32.6 Link Aggregation and Failover


----------

